# Wanted: Used Waka Steeze in reasonable condition...hopefully in central rockies



## MNichols

Sorry, can't resist, but Waka Steeze sounds like something you get from the Coronavirus 🤣😂

Doctor, he seemed fine, but came down with the puffy waka steeze on his butt !! Seems to get worse the more he kayaks LOLOL


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Ashkii...







...gesundheit....


----------



## MNichols

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Ashkii...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...gesundheit....


Rolling on the floor! Is Navajo for boy


----------



## Electric-Mayhem

Waka means Canoe in Maori...New Zealand company. Steeze means "the quality of being effortlessly stylish ".... just cruising down the river being super smooth and fluid. Puffy...just means they puffed it up a bit when it came out of the oven.


----------



## MNichols

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Waka means Canoe in Maori...New Zealand company. Steeze means "the quality of being effortlessly stylish ".... just cruising down the river being super smooth and fluid. Puffy...just means they puffed it up a bit when it came out of the oven.


Nice. Given that you're as big as I am, puffy might be a good thing LOL


----------



## tBatt

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Steeze means "the quality of being effortlessly stylish "


Style + Ease.


----------

